# 2021 Blazer Bay 675 Ultimate Bay w/ 300 ProXS



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

NEW ARRIVAL!!
2021 Blazer Bay 675 Ultimate Bay powered by a 300hp Mercury ProXS. Options include an ultimate console, black powder coated aluminum, aft seat and backrest, Premium Avenier bucket seats, 10" hydraulic jack plate powder coated, Dual 10' Power Pole Blade, Lenco trim tabs, tow tone deck, stainless steel prop and cleats, aluminum trailer w/ spare tire. Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more info and pics. Call us today 361-651-2628
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

